# Running out of time.



## dx3 (May 31, 2007)

I'll have 8 pints this season. I'd like to hunt this year, which area do you suggest? Don't want to break the bank, but would like to have the oppertunity to shoot a decent bear. I also wouldn't mind pat hunting on the trip. Any suggestions would be greatly apprieciated.


----------



## B&B guide service (Jun 29, 2011)

the newberry unit is a good place to apply, i guide in that unit and w have great success and theres tons of pat all over the two tracks where i hunt.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Do you want to hunt the NLP or UP? Bait or Dogs? Rifle/Bow?


----------



## dx3 (May 31, 2007)

Over bait & I'm open to hunting anywhere, I just assumed my chances of getting a nice bear were better in the UP.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

dx3 said:


> Over bait & I'm open to hunting anywhere, I just assumed my chances of getting a nice bear were better in the UP.


Hank Pole & Blue Road Bucks (I think that's his outfitting business) has a sterling reputation on this website for good reason. He runs a great camp and kills bears. That's where I'd start.

I believe he hunts Amasa and Baraga units. Amasa, from what I understand, has a little better bear from what I understand, but you'd probably want to talk to Hank about that.


----------



## jimbard (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Newberry is the unit that will be a great area this year. The fires in the area have animals looking for some place else to live until the grow come back. I also guide in Newberry BMU and with the Seney fire have seen some different movement in the area. Good luck on your choice.


----------



## dx3 (May 31, 2007)

Can you give me some info on you guide service?


----------



## quazzy2 (Feb 3, 2011)

I likewise have 8 points and am virtually 100% to get a tag in gladwin area..my question is I had 4 people apply for a tag with my Hunting party...will this affect me gettin my tag...how does the party hunts work because none of the people that applied in my party have ever applied before?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

When you apply with a party, the person who has the least number of points is what the draw will be based on. So it sounds like from what you are saying, you will also have zero points going into the draw.


----------



## quazzy2 (Feb 3, 2011)

Can anyone verify if I screwed myself by having people apply in my hunting party when I have 8 points and the 3 people in my party have Zero. I will be sick if I don't get a tag...really been looking forward to this hunt this fall.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

quazzy2 said:


> Can anyone verify if I screwed myself by having people apply in my hunting party when I have 8 points and the 3 people in my party have Zero. I will be sick if I don't get a tag...really been looking forward to this hunt this fall.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You applied with 0 points. Parties are awarded the same number of points as the lowest hunter in the group. 

There should be some leftovers for the UP when the dust settles.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Here is some very easily accessible info for applying with a party.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10856_57530_57531-236022--,00.html


----------



## dx3 (May 31, 2007)

How did my post asking for help on selecting a BMU turn into rules on applying with a party?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Baraga, 1st hunt!


----------



## dx3 (May 31, 2007)

Tommorrow is the last day to apply, correct?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I believe the MI DNR website lists the app period as 05/01 thru 06/01. After today...you wait 11 months to apply.


----------



## dx3 (May 31, 2007)

UGH... settled for the dam point. Didn't want to half a** it. Looks like 9 points for next year.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

dx3 said:


> UGH... settled for the dam point. Didn't want to half a** it. Looks like 9 points for next year.


Cluck-Cluck! :lol: Just kiddin ya.

Me and my hunting buddy just burned 15 points between us this week.

GH


----------



## dx3 (May 31, 2007)

Yea, theres just such limited info on guides in michigan. Should have just picked an area & found someone later. I really didn't want to plan a week of hunting & shoot a 175 pound bear.


----------

